# 30 cal Barnes TTSX bullets



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

Worked up a load that shoots well in my 300 WSM using the 168 gr. TTSX bullets. I would like to hear from any of you that can share first hand experience on how this bullet performed on big whitetail or nilgai sized game.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I shoot the 130 grains in my 270 and I've killed a number of deer with them and have been very impressed with both performance and accuracy.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Barnes are hard to beat. Will have expansion and also penetration. Dont worry. But you must be very careful to clean the copper from your gun with the Barnes bullets. I ruined one barrel by waiting way too long before cleaning with proper solvent. "Sweets" works very good.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

We shoot 180 gr TSX out of our .300 win mags exclusively for nilgai and they don't like it. Even a poorly placed shot generally results in a blood trail good enough to get a follow up shot and recovery.

We shoot 130 gr. TTSX out of our .270's for whitetail and it seems to be perfect for them as well.

I also shoot 100 gr. TSX out of my personal .257 Roy and have been pleased with this bullet in this caliber as well.

I have absolutely nothing bad to say about the TSX or TTSX bullets. They have been performing very well for us.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have used them in 300 rum, 7mm STW and 308. They are deadly on hogs and deer.

No worries sir


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

I shoot the 110 grain TSX Barnes out of my Remington 270 WSM. Last season I shot a coyote at 240 yards in the morning then that evening I shot a good 8 pointer at 160 yards. Neither animal took another step. Both animals had impressive exit wounds. If you are going to use copper bullets don't bother using any other brand. Good Hunting!!!


----------



## Titegroups (Jan 2, 2015)

I started shooting .30 caliber Barnes TSX bullets in 150 Gr and168 Grain a few years ago for Whitetail in my .308 and .300 WSM. They seem to have very good expansion and penetration. Most of the deer drop in lees than 20 yards. I'ms still trying to find the best powders. Imr 4064 seems to work best in the .308 but not sold on it for the .300 WSM. What load & powder did you work up on the 168 Grain that produced the best groups?


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

*Barnes 30 cal bullets*

The best groups I have been able to obtain in my 300 WSM were with the 168 gr. tipped TSX bullets over a max load of 58.5 gr of Reloader 15 powder with a Federal 215 primer. Grouping under 3/4" in my model 70 Coyote and running average velocity of 2906 FPS.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Been using a 168 TTSX in a .308 for about three years now: I've been really happy with it so far, good blood trails or DRT over about 7-8 deer so far.


----------



## ds18425 (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome performance! We have shot many hogs with 110G in 300 blackout and always produce clean kills. This bullet just preforms and is devastating on game.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I too switched to those bullets for bigger than whitetail animals also. I shot a buck this weekend with the 165 gr TTSX out of my 300 wsm. Squared him up in the shoulders. 30 cal hole going in, tennis ball size hole going out. Had good success with those same bullets I my 308 also.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I have had great performance in fast loadings...like my 80 grain TTSX in 243 Win, so I was a little worried when I decided to try them in a 6.5 Grendel. Not to worry. Even with the lower MV a 100 grain TTSX went diagonally through the shoulder and out the lower ribs of a 2 year old buck at nearly 200 yards. He dropped in his tracks, massive internal damage...though only a pinhole entry and exit. Had he run, blood trail would have been minimal (nose spray only).

That is my only criticism with TSX and TTSX. Hit major bones or be prepared for a tracking chore, entry and exit wounds tend to be small so blood trails are less than lead core bullets (assuming the lead core bullet passes through).


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 2, 2005)

I use the TSX 150's using H4350 getting .5-.75 groups in my weatherby in .300WM. For some strange reason I don't have to track them at all. DRT!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

work great out of my 30-06. 

they and the Hornady GMX are my go to when hunting hogs. They will punch through 2-3 if you get them lined up right.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

used a 130gr on an elk this year out of a 270 wby, took an Addax with a 100gr out of a 257 wby,both were one shot kills


----------



## Levimac (Mar 23, 2011)

I am using the 150 grain version in my 30-06 on top of a full dose of H4350.
Accuracy is outstanding, everything I have shot with it has dropped in its tracks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

These bullets put a whoopin on deer. 130 grain out of a .270 will usually drop them in their tracks. The polymer tip on the Tipped TSX makes the bullet expand on contact and leaves a huge wound channel throughout with a good sized exit. Should be devastating for a Nilgai as well. I would go with the 180 grain for the Nilgai though, they are super tough animals and you'll want as much bullet as you can get for them. I watched a hunting show where the guy shot one with a 338 Lapua and the animal still ran a hundred plus yards. Clean your gun with copper solvent after every time you shoot these bullets to clear out the copper fouling. Like it was said above it will ruin a barrel if you let the copper build up over time.


----------



## FLATFISH FAN (Apr 10, 2010)

*168 Grain in 300 WSM*

Used 168 Grain TTSX in my Sako 300 WSM in South Africa. Took 8 animals 1 shot except for Gemsbok. PH had me followup with insurance shot even though it was down. Longest shot was 350 meters. Have used it here to take several whitetails and hogs. Performed perfectly every time.


----------

